# Apparently I am a new guy again



## cdubw44 (Jun 17, 2022)

Hi bunch of guys I already know! To all the guys I don’t - it is awesome to meet you. I was a fat guy then a skinny guy and now trying to pack on muscle. I got the boss man to send me some gear cream and pre workout to log here. Should be fun! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Jun 17, 2022)

Welcome!


----------



## cdubw44 (Jun 18, 2022)

Arnold said:


> Welcome!



Hi big boss man!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MckeeNick (Jun 19, 2022)

Welcome!


----------



## Multislacking (Jun 20, 2022)

Welcome!  Looking forward to the log.


----------



## cdubw44 (Jun 21, 2022)

Multislacking said:


> Welcome! Looking forward to the log.



Hi Multislacking! Where are the boobs over here? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cdubw44 (Jun 21, 2022)

MckeeNick said:


> Welcome!



Sup dude- I haven’t tried you yet but will


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Multislacking (Jun 21, 2022)

cdubw44 said:


> Hi Multislacking! Where are the boobs over here?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Why the photo gallery, of course!






						Photo Gallery
					






					www.ironmagazineforums.com


----------



## MckeeNick (Jun 21, 2022)

cdubw44 said:


> Sup dude- I haven’t tried you yet but will
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Trust me, you won't be disappointed with our product, Bro


----------



## Vision (Jun 23, 2022)

On behalf of Team P.S.L www.PuritySourceLabs.ru , welcome to *ASF*!
Be sure to look around and check out all of the sections/topics.. Hopefully we can see you mingling and being active..
Don't forget to read the forum RULES *(this is strongly encouraged)*


----------



## Drugsgear (Jul 8, 2022)

Welcome to IMF.


Sincerely, Alan.


----------

